# male nesting behavior?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Bennie is my first male cockatiel. I had 2 previous hen birds. They would try to find nesting places when they became hormonal - a favorite spot was in my dresser drawers! Well, Bennie has suddenly taken a great interest in those drawers. Whenever I go over there he flies over and wants to go in. If he gets in there, he chews on the side of the drawer and he gets defensive if I try to take him out. This is the first time he has acted like this. He is 4.5 years old. I don't want to encourage this behavior, so I'll just be careful not to let him get in.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, this is nesting behavior. There are simple hormone control techniques that can help: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*male nesting behavior*

Tielfan, thanks for posting that again! I have seen the post before, but didn't remember what it was called. I will work on those things with Bennie, starting with longer darkness hours. The post also said about removing potential nesting sites. That will be a little harder; I do need to get dressed . But I won't let Bennie get in the dresser. He's quick though! As soon as I go over there, he's right behind me. As soon as it's open , he'll land on the edge of the drawer and slip in. I guess I can keep him in his cage until I am finished with the dresser drawers (I'll need to do some behavior modification too!)
One question: My apartment is a very small efficiency, just one room. So I can't put him in another room. Will my moving around, watching TV, etc keep him awake too much? He always gets quiet after I cover his cage. I am single, so I wouldn't be talking unless I get a phone call.These things haven't seemed to bother him before; I guess my moving around won't make a difference if I just keep him covered longer.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The noises shouldn't matter as long as it's dark enough to seem like night where he is. He'll know that you're active obviously, but it's the physical process of light hitting his eyeballs that sends the signal to his brain about what time of year it is.


----------

